# snowboard jacket size M or L



## knive5 (Dec 13, 2019)

Looking to get a new jacket for snowboarding. I'm 5'11 and about 195 lb. Waist about 101 cm and hips about 100 cm. I tried on a few L and M sized jackets. For L sized jackets, the hood feels a bit large and sleeves feel a bit long (when stretched out, it's a bit past my hands).. But the M sized jackets feel a bit tight around the hips and belly. Neither's perfect I guess. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Well if it's tight, I wouldn't buy it. I like to layer underneath the jacket so I would go for the L. Also different brands fit differently, some are more baggy etc.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

5'10 160lbs 30" waist and I am wearing size L Burton AK jackets. If I have a tad wider torso I would not hesitate to go XL.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

I would go for L in your case. Slightly longer sleeve has never bothered me, and you defintiely do not want it to feel tight in the store (you may end up layering on cold days, and/or decide you want a back protector or similar in the future).I wear M and I am much smaller than you are.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Try bending over and reaching for your bindings with the jacket on. If it's already tight, it'll probably start to bind around the back of the shoulders. Looser is better.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Try bending over and reaching for your bindings with the jacket on. If it's already tight, it'll probably start to bind around the back of the shoulders. Looser is better.


^^ this, go with the large


----------



## knive5 (Dec 13, 2019)

Thanks for the tips guys. Ended up getting a large. 100% the right choice


----------

